# My De-icer system for my garden pond



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

Here the thermometer can show -25 F during the winter. Conventional de-icer dont respond to my needs..

Here: *My de-icer system for my water garden.*

Im prepared to install my system:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I followed the link. You did this last year? Did the fish live?


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

*7 years of success*

Hello,

I did this each fall since 7 years.

Result: My fish are safe. No mortallity.


----------

